# Looking for another Maltese in Pittsburgh



## pippystrong (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello,

I am new to the forum. I have been doing tons of reading and have enjoyed all of the pictures and posts.
I have a female maltese who I rescued from an Amish puppymill. She has tons of health problems but she so special to me.
I am looking for another female. doesn't have to be a puppy but I want to make sure she comes from the best. Considering all the problems I have with my pippy.
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Here is a pic of my pippy.


----------



## maltmomma (Nov 21, 2004)

Your Pippy is darling. Check the American Maltese Association's list of breeders. www.americanmaltese.org There should be some located in the Pittsburgh area. Good luck with your search and bless you from not purchasing from a puppy mill, BYB or pet store.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Josymir Maltese is near you.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Where are you in Pittsburgh? I graduated from Moon many, many years ago!


----------



## pippystrong (Dec 2, 2010)

I reside in the South Hills area. Grew up here moved away for 15 yrs then came back to start my own business. It looks like you live in NC, my brother lives there. I haven't been but he is in Mooresville, how about you?


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I'm in Durham. Moon is out near the airport. Will be back up there late June...our class is having a huge "60th" birthday party!! Let me know when you are coming this way!


----------

